# Nalgene Compatible Bottle Cage - recommendation



## zgco (Mar 21, 2004)

Ski season is ending here in CO so it is time to pull out the bikes - does anyone know if there is a good bootle cage that is compatible with nalgene type bottles??? Cheers-


----------



## Stick (Jan 12, 2004)

zgco said:


> Ski season is ending here in CO so it is time to pull out the bikes - does anyone know if there is a good bootle cage that is compatible with nalgene type bottles??? Cheers-


Ummm... no. But more to the point, why? I'm assuming you want a cage that will hold their liter bottles?

Even if you could find a cage to hold the liter bottles, it would ONLY hold the liter bottles which aren't very bike-friendly to begin with due to the screw caps.

If it's a brand-loyalty thing, you can buy 625 ml (20oz) nalgene _bike_ bottles that will work with virtually every bottle cage in the free world.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Right. But even more to the point, bottle cages pretty much suck. I haven't ever found one that holds on to a bottle well through rough trail riding, and haven't found a bottle that's anywhere near as convenient as a camelback or platypus.


----------



## Stick (Jan 12, 2004)

Archdukeferdinand said:


> Right. But even more to the point, bottle cages pretty much suck. I haven't ever found one that holds on to a bottle well through rough trail riding, and haven't found a bottle that's anywhere near as convenient as a camelback or platypus.


I agree that camelbaks are the way to go, even though I never had much trouble with losing bottles on the trail. I just like the 100 oz (or more) capacity, and the ability to carry lots of tools, tubes, etc.

The exception comes when riding my road bike. I prefer bottles on the road for a few reasons. 1) I don't tend to drink quite as much and there're more places to fill up if necessary. 2) I stay cooler without the camelbak, and 3) I'd much rather let the bike carry the weight of the liquid on a long road ride than have that weight on my back the whole time.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

*Great Idea.*

I guess I am the only one left that thinks hydration packs suck. I think a Nalgene - type of water bottle cage would be a great idea. I've got a bunch of those 64 - ounce widemouth bottles I use for camping that would be awesome for holding a lot of water and get that weight off your back at the same time.

How do you guys like the sweaty back effect? I think it sucks and never could get use to it....


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I get sweaty body effect, so the back doesn't really bother me. As for hydration packs, you can just get a bladder by itself. I use a 100oz bladder in my expedition size pack when backpacking (though I take a nalgene with me for tea and another one as a pee bottle if I'm high-alttitude winter camping). You can't roll up 3 empty nalgene bottles into something smaller than your fist. Getting a platy or camelback doesn't mean saying goodbye to the nalgenes so many of us love, but having both I think that bladders are far more convenient for long backpacking or biking trips for a number of reasons.

I think I paid $15 for my biggest bladder and it easily transfers from pack to pack. When biking I have a little daypack that has a pocket that holds my platypus perfectly, and plenty of compressions straps so I can make sure nothing moves around when I go off a jump. Also has room for a shell, extra layer, etc... All things you really should have with you if going on a long biking trip in the mountains. Some scissors and seam grip made the hose routing as convenient as on any commercially avialable hydration pack. Also, 64 or 100 oz of water attached to the frame of your bike would slosh all over the place, I have enough problem staying on my bike without it being pushed around by something like that. Finally, never having to stop to drink might be the biggest benefit. I can chug water while in midair, or when the bike's on top of me because I've done something stupid.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

This is a really old thread but has there been a breakthrough on this front in the last 7 years? It would be nice to bring a nalgene on my down tube bottom carrier of the jones without a) losing it and b) breaking the frame. 

To answer the question I am bike packing in the desert this weekend with a forecasted high of 91°F and a lot of elevation to gain with almost no relative humidity.


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

is this what your looking for?

Salsa Cycles | Components


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

I have the Anything Cage on my bike packing rig and the 32oz Nalgene fits, but there's till a lot of room left and a bit over kill. It works, but not ideal to me. To give you and idea, a Jetboil Sumo Companion Cup - 1.8 Liter fits in it perfectly.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I would rather carry Nalgene cantenes and toss 'em in a bag.

the Cantene I have is the only Nalgene that sees outdoor use. my regular Nalgenes get used for day-to-day water toting duties because they're rather heavy compared to soft-sided containers.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

Frame Bag.
Done.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I throw a Nalgene bottle or two into my rack bag (trunk) to refill the smaller bottle in cages:










The nice thing is the bag is insulated and if I fill the bottle(s) with ice, they will stay cold for at least 5 hours. Nice to top off that last bottle with ice for the ride back home.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Minoura Japan ? AB-1600

Is the closest thing I can think of. I was gonna use one to get the water weight on m BP rig closer to the COG but I think I'm actually gonna use a bladder in a frame bag.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Minoura Japan ? AB-1600
> 
> Is the closest thing I can think of. I was gonna use one to get the water weight on m BP rig closer to the COG but I think I'm actually gonna use a bladder in a frame bag.


That looks like it would work well. Just use a mini bungee around the bottle to make it more secure.


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

This might work: Topeak® Cycling Accessories


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

ocean breathes salty said:


> This might work: Topeak® Cycling Accessories





BikeShopMonkey said:


> is this what your looking for?
> 
> Salsa Cycles | Components


Looks like the Anything Cage is probably as close as I will get. The issue is bike packing, at least for me, here in the AZ desert requires water. A lot of it. I was to do a trip this weekend but unfortunately contracted a stomach flu instead. The guys that did it said they used upwards of 240oz to get there. Then they refilled and returned. 10-12 hr ride each way. No where but a few watering holes to refill with a filter between the car and the campsite which has a water source that is potable.

The other issue is that the ride is typical AZ terrain, rocks, drops and ledges. Lots of things that can cause a bottle to UFO right out on a descent. So a 32oz bottle of water wouldn't take a ton to eject. I am avoiding a frame bag because I have 3 bottle mounts already and with a frame bag it would probably be full of water anyhow. Plus they are more expensive than the anything cage.

I check out the topeak cage at REI and it would not hold something the size of a nalgene.

Ultimately for us here the best solution seems to be 2 bladders in our packs, as many water bottles as we can bolt on and visits to water to refill where ever we can find them.

I will get at least one of the anything cages and report back as to how they handle technical riding with a nalgene. As soon as I stop having to run to the bathroom.


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

i just got two of these 4.0's and made a thin nylon shell to protect the bladder from sharp objects. they have a zip lock opening between the handles and i have connected the drinking hose accessory to them.

they work in a camelback configuration or stuffed in your frame bag. two of these full of water weigh almost as much as my bike. but it will get you thru most long dessert rides.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a Topeak module xl cage, fits a 1.5 liter bottle, off the shelf size water bottle.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Kleen Kanteen makes cages for their stainless bottles - only 27oz but stainless > plastic any day.

Klean Kanteen Accessories: Bike Cages for Water Bottles

I have one, but it's on my road bike so can't comment on how secure the bottle is on trails yet.


----------



## wrightwoodfilms (Oct 22, 2012)

BikeShopMonkey said:


> is this what your looking for?
> 
> Salsa Cycles | Components


thats kinda what I was looking for.
Thanks


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

don't know if its really what your looking for but bontrager makes a cage that will hold camelback thermos bottles, they are fatter than regular bottles but the cage is open in front and stretches Bontrager RL Cage - Water Bottles & Cages - Accessories -Trek Store

check post 56 http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/post-your-fat-bikepacking-setup-699027-3.html


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Verified that the Topeak Modula XL fits a Nalgene 1L very well. Here's a pic of one mounted 'neath the downtube, on my Trucker. I brought it along for Steripen use; otherwise I'd have simply used a 1.5L bottle down there.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Not a cage per se, but here's a RukSak with 32oz Nalgene compatibility. 3/16" insulated foam liner and drawstring closure. 
Pretty stable for a 32oz container of water!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a guy come in the other day with a Nalgene crammed into a Zefal Pulse cage. He said he has been using it like that for a couple years now (on a road bike). Shoulda snapped a picture. Seemed like it was holding pretty good too.


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

HomegrownMN said:


> Not a cage per se, but here's a RukSak with 32oz Nalgene compatibility. 3/16" insulated foam liner and drawstring closure.
> Pretty stable for a 32oz container of water!


this is the direction i am going in using his ruksak. already tested on my relative design feedbag. works with a 48oz. nalgene bottle on the roughest of MTB trails when you tighten the top string thingy.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Archdukeferdinand said:


> Right. But even more to the point, bottle cages pretty much suck. I haven't ever found one that holds on to a bottle well through rough trail riding, and haven't found a bottle that's anywhere near as convenient as a camelback or platypus.


Regarding this comment... in all the years that I've used King Ti cages I've never lost a bottle. The side benefit is that they also don't mark up your bottles.

As far as needing/wanting a Nalgene, I used a "roll-up" Nalgene on the TDR this year so that it'd work with my pre-filter and Steripen. It fit well in my bags and solved a huge problem. Plus it's light.


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

To add to 1 Speed's comments....

I use two 1 Liter Platypus Softbottle's. They fit great in my frame bag on my 16" Surly Troll/Pugsley.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

everything bag...

Cleaveland Mountaineering: Everything Bag


----------



## beagle249 (Aug 5, 2010)

somebody should really make a bottle cage to fit the Nalgene 32oz ATB Bottle:

32 oz ATB

What gives?


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, those are nice bottles. I carry one of those in the insulated trunk on my rear rack. Fill the bottle with ice and pack the rest of the truck with other goodies and they stay ice cold for half a day. Then I have a quart of ice water to get me back home.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

My riding style is pretty staid (slow and steady) so I've not experienced one of my Nalgenes falling out yet.
I've a couple of 1.5 liter versions I carry via BBB fuel tanks.

BBC-15 - Bottle cages - BBB

I've a couple of velcro straps to use (somewhere) for trails that are rough.
I had to remove the Fuel Tanks top clip to use the Nalgenes as opposed to 1.5 later coke bottles.
I preferred the Nalgenes due to them being able to double up as a hot water bottle in cold weather.
They are looking pretty scratched and scraped now they are around a year old.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Also a soft rack from Bedrock Bags.

Honaker Hydro Pack ? Bedrock Bags and Packs


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

In case someone Google this thread in the future, this looks like it will work.

Mojave Water Bottle Cage


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

rockcrusher said:


> Looks like the Anything Cage is probably as close as I will get. The issue is bike packing, at least for me, here in the AZ desert requires water. A lot of it. I was to do a trip this weekend but unfortunately contracted a stomach flu instead. The guys that did it said they used upwards of 240oz to get there. Then they refilled and returned. 10-12 hr ride each way. No where but a few watering holes to refill with a filter between the car and the campsite which has a water source that is potable.
> 
> The other issue is that the ride is typical AZ terrain, rocks, drops and ledges. Lots of things that can cause a bottle to UFO right out on a descent. So a 32oz bottle of water wouldn't take a ton to eject. I am avoiding a frame bag because I have 3 bottle mounts already and with a frame bag it would probably be full of water anyhow. Plus they are more expensive than the anything cage.
> 
> ...


Get a frame bag and put a 6L dromedary in there. MSR makes burly/bombproof ones in 4, 6, and 10L. Route the hose out the front and clip it to your bars. Voila--water weight is low and centered, you can drink hands free, and you can still have yet more water in your pack/on your back.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Ortlieb also makes some water bladders. I have two of their 10 litre versions.
Here in Australia there is some towns with big distances in between


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

*Velo Orange*

Velo Orange just released something:
The Velo ORANGE Blog: Introducing the VO Mojave Cage


----------



## embike (Apr 25, 2018)

Tracerboy said:


> Right. But even more to the point, bottle cages pretty much suck. I haven't ever found one that holds on to a bottle well through rough trail riding, and haven't found a bottle that's anywhere near as convenient as a camelback or platypus.


My cage hold Nalgene bottle tight. Has a silicone rubber strap


zgco said:


> Ski season is ending here in CO so it is time to pull out the bikes - does anyone know if there is a good bootle cage that is compatible with nalgene type bottles??? Cheers-


This cage is really good for Nalgene or liter bottles (Hydro Flask 32 and 40). The silicone strap holds it down. widecage.com


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Widefoot makes a cage that fits a standard Nalgene bottle, Widefoot Liter cage. I have one on my ti rig that typically holds my camp H2O. Have a stem bag and hydration pack for drinking while riding. Holds on tight and doesn't mark up bottles if that concerns you.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

ranier said:


> Widefoot makes a cage that fits a standard Nalgene bottle, Widefoot Liter cage. I have one on my ti rig that typically holds my camp H2O. Have a stem bag and hydration pack for drinking while riding. Holds on tight and doesn't mark up bottles if that concerns you.


+1 on the widefoot liter cage. works great; no complaints. when i put a 48 ouncer in it i secure it with a voile strap, though it may not be necessary.


----------

